# TomTom ONE v3 SD Card Contents disappeared!



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi,

I connected a tomtom one v3 to my pc (Vista x86) with TomTom Home installed in an attempt to update any maps etc. When updating I received an error claiming that the program was unable to write a specific file to the device. I then found the tomtom to have crashed. I used the reset switch at the bottom of the device; however since then, when pugging it into my pc, it connects however is not recognised by TT Home. Also according to Windows Explorer; the contents of the drive (sd card) are non-existant. Also when booting the device, i now receive an animation depicting the sd card coming out of the device with a red cross appearing on it. I assume this means that somehow the contents of the sd card have been erased; and therefore there is no tomtom software on the card for the device to read.

This being the case; how could I go about replacing this missing data? All I would require is the basic sd card content of the TomTom One v3. Is there any legal way of obtaining this? Would TomTom supply the data?

Cheers,
Dean


----------

